# اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )



## ExtreemFXTrader (9 يونيو 2008)

*اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )
*

*فى البداية نعرف الاول يعنى اية النظام التمثيلي :
علشان تتفهم الجزئية دى عاوزين شوية تركيز ونقرأها واحدة واحدة

- احنا بنستقبل اى معلومات من العالم من خلال حواسنا الخمسة (حاسة البصر - السمع - الحس - التذوق - الشم )

- واحنا بنخزن المعلومات دى عن طريق حاسة واحدة او اكتر من حواسنا الخمسة, ثم نقوم بتذكر هذة المعلومات عن طريق نفس الحواس التى استخدمت فى تخزين هذة المعلومات 
**-------------------------*​*ناخد مثال قبل مننتقل للنقطة التالية 
فى اوقات بتشم رائحة عطر معين مثلا وتعرف انها رائحة عطر صديقتك او صديقك.
فى هذا المثال مش هتقدر تتذكر رائحة العطر لان ملهاش صورة واضحة ولكن الطريقة الوحيدة لتذكر هذا العطر هو عندما تشمه مرة آخره, لماذا ؟ لانك خزنت رائحة العطر باستخدام حاسة الشم لديك بالتالى عندما تتذكره ستستخدم نفس الحاسة وهى حاسة الشم
**-------------------------*​*- معنى النظام التمثيلي : 
عملية تخزين المعلومة فى حاسة معينة أو اكتر واعادة تذكرها يطلق علية النظام تمثيلي
**-------------------------*​*قبل الدخول على انواع الانظمة  التمثيلية هناخد مثال يساعدنا على فهم النقطة التالية 
**فى اوقات بيحصل حدث معين بيبقى فية رائحة وصورة وصوت مثل حادث سيارة حدث امامك 
a- بتشوف الحادثة المؤلمة بحاسة البصر
B- بتسمع صوت الحادث المؤلم بحاسة السمع
C- بتشم رائحة الإطارات المحترقة والدخان الناتج من احتراق السيارة (مثلاً  ) بحاسة الشم
هنا المخ هيتصرف ازاى ؟
هيخزن الحادث دا باستخدام حاسة البصر والسمع والشم 
عندما تشم نفس الرائحة هنا هتتذكر الحادث 
عندما تسمع نفس الصوت الحادث هنا هتتذكر الحادث
عندما تشم نفس الرائحة  هتتذكر الحادث
طيب فية سؤال مهم جدا هنا هل المخ ممكن يتذكر الحادث بنفس القوة مع الحواس الثلاثة السابق ذكرهم ؟
الاجابة لا
لان عندما نرى ونخزن الحادث هناك حاسة ستكون اقوى من الآخرى فى عملية التخزين والتذكر  وهذا ليس بسبب ضعف هذة الحاسة بل بسبب طبيعة الانسان (النظام التمثيلي الخاص بالانسان) وهو ما سنوضحه فى النقطة التالية .

**-------------------------*​*- أنواع الأنظمة التمثيلية :
هناك ثلاث انواع من الانظمة التمثيلية 

النظام التمثيلي البصرى :
يعتمد على حاسة البصر اكثر
 ما هى صفاته أو كيف تعرفه :
1- سرعة اتخاذ القرارات (حتى اذا لم تتوفر معلومات كاملة)
2- يتعامل مع الأختبارات السريعة والشفوية بشكل جيد *
* 3- له رؤية استراتيجية بعيدة المدى ربما تكون غير واقعية وغير منطقية * *
4- يرى ما لا يراه الآخرون لانه يستطيع ان يتخيل العواقب *
* 5- التسرع فى الرد على الآخرين 
6- لديه حب السيطرة لانه يظن انه يرى الصورة كاملة 
7- يتذكر ما يراه بشكل افضل من ما يسمعه 
8- يصلح ان يكون قائد لأزمة لانه سريع ويضع كل المعطيات امامه على هيئة صور 
9- متسرع فى قول الكلمات, فى اوقات يوضع نفسه فى ورطة بسبب تسرعه فى الكلام

النظام التمثيلي السمعى :
يعتمد على حاسة السمع اكثر 
 كيف تعرفه :
1- فى معظم الوقت عقلانى ومنطقى 
2- اكثر اتزان فى اتخاز القرار
3- منظم ومنطقى فى ترتيب الافكار والكلام 
4- عدم القدرة على التصرف فى وقت الأزمات
5- يميل الى الفلسفة والنقاش والجدل
6- ضعيف ىف الامتحانات الشفوية 
7- صعوبة اتخاذ القرار تحت الضغط
8- معندهوش رؤية طويلة المدى

النظام التمثيلي الحسى :
**يركز فى تذكر اى معلومة على الاحساس الذى شعر به فى لحظة حدوث الحدث
يعنى لو اخدنا مثال حادث السيارة 
هيخزن صورة الحادث 
وصوت الحادث
ورائحة الدخان النتائج من السيارة المحروقة 
وسيخزن الاحساس العام فى تلك اللحظة بشكل اكبر من النظم التمثيلية الآخرى 
*
* كيف تعرفه :
1- بطىء فى اخذ القرار, لازم الاول يشعر ويتفاعل مع الحدث ثم يأخذ القرار
2- لا يرى الاهداف البعيدة ينظر الى الاهداف القريبة فقط
3- لا يتعلم من اخطاءه
4- صاحب قدرة تنفيذية (بعيد عن الاحلام والنظريات, يميل الى الفعل أو التنفيذ )
5- يلزم ان تجده فية مشاعر واضحة مثل (حنون - رقيق - محب - بغيظ - قاسى) يعنى مش هتلاقى مشاعره بارده خالص 
6- **يعتمد على عواطفه ومشاعره فى اتخاذ القرار*
​

((غير منقول))
​
 لو فية اى نقطة غير مفهومة اسأل 


​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

وانا اعرف انى اى فيهم ازاى ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*



> وانا اعرف انى اى فيهم ازاى


مزيد من التوضيح حول صفات كل من الانظمة التمثيلية الثلاثة 

 النظام التمثيلي الحسي

 اصحاب النظام الحسي عادة يكونون هادئين لايحبون الصخب

يتحدثون بصوت ذي نبرة منخفضة وإيقاع بطئ

تجدهم يهتمون كثيرا بالمشاعر والاحاسيس ويتاثرون بها ويرتاحون للمسات او القبلات والعناق

وقد تجد ذلك واضحا عند الاطفال من ذوي النظام التمثيلي الحسي

فتجد الطفل قد يذهب ويعانق ويقبل شخصا غريبا عنه 

كذلك فان  الحسيين في الغالب يميلون أثناء الوقوف بشكل واضح 

الي الامام بينما تتجة رؤوسهم واكتافهم نحو الاسفل 

والحسيين يتنفسون ببطء وعمق قد يصل الي اسفل البطن 

وعندما يستخدم الحسيون الإيماءات تجد حركات ايديهم تتجة للأسفل في مستو أخفض من المستوي الافقي

اما حركات اعينهم فهي في الغالب تكون ناحية الأسفل وتتجة الي اليمين او الي الشمال

ويستخدم الحسيون مفردات مرتبطة بالحس والعاطفة او الشعور فغالبا 

ماتسمع منهم كلمات مثل أشعر ،مريح, هادئ او غيرها من الكلمات التي تعبر عما يشعر به الانسان من احساسات مختلفة 
 

 النظام التمثيلي البصري:

 يهتم أصحاب هذا النظام بالصور والمشاهد أكثر من باقي انظمة التمثيل الأخري

ومن أهم مايتصف به البصريون أنهم دائمي الحركة وعندهم نشاط وحيوية دائمين 

وهم عادة يتحدثون باصوات عالية وايقاع سريع 

والبصريون يتنفسون بسرعة من أعلي الرئتين فتجدهم عند الحديث يلهثون

وعندما يحرك البصريون ايديهم أثناء الكلام أو التعبير فهم يحركونها الي أعلي من المستوي الافقي

وعندما يقفون تجد فيهم ميلا للخلف مع اتجاه الرأس والكتفان للاعلي اما اعينهم فدائما ماتتحرك للأعلي مرات ذات اليمين او ذات اليسار حسب حالات التذكر او التخيل
ويستخدم البصريون مفردات لغوية ذات طابع خاص بحاسة البصر مثل
واضح، أري، أتخيل 

 النظام التمثيلي السمعي:


 يهتم السمعيون بالأصوات أكثر من الصور والأحاسيس يحبون ان ينوعوا طبقات أصواتهم أثناء الحديث 

وهم عادة مايكونون مستمعين جيدين لايقاطعون محدثيهم ولهم قدر كبير من الاتزان وحسن التحليل

عندما يقف الانسان السمعي تجده مائلا الي الأمام بعض الشي راسه يميل الي أحد الجانبين أما الكتفين فتميل الي الخلف ويتنفس السمعي  من منطقة وسط البطن وعندما يتحدث يكون إيقاع كلماته موزونا وصوته متموجا يغيرة حسب الموقف

من سمات السمعيين أن إيماءتهم عادة ماتكون بشكل موازي للأفق

 وهو الحال عند تحريك اليدين أما اعينهم فتتحرك في العادة نحو اليمين أو نحو اليسار بشكل أفقي

يستخدم السمعيون مفردات لغوية لها نمط سمعي مثل تناغم ، شجن، رنين،

 وقد تسمع منهم تعبيرا متكررا مثل اسمعني جيدا وغيرها 



اظن كدة تقدرى تعرفى اى انسان بتكلمى معاه اذا كان ذات النظام الحسى او السمعى او البصرى 
وميرسى ليكي يا ميرنا على تفاعلك مع الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

انا خليط من االتلاتة​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*



> انا خليط من االتلاتة


هو فعلا ممكن يكون فية خليط بين اكثر من نظام تمثيلي فى انسان واحد بس اكيد فية واحد هو الغالب او الظاهر اللى تقدرى تلاحظية بشكل اوضح


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

الحسى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

*بصرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## i'm christian (18 يونيو 2008)

*انا اكتر بصرى وحسى
يعنى الاتنين متقاربين خالص 
بس جايز البصرى اكتر شويه
شكرا على موضوعك الرائع​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

شكرا اكستريم
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )*

شكرا على الأختبار
أنا فى الغالب أتبع النظام التمثيلى البصرى


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*سمعى​*


----------



## سيزار (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع اكستريم والف شكر


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> *اعرف شخصيتك (النظم التمثيلية الثلاثة )
> *
> 
> *فى البداية نعرف الاول يعنى اية النظام التمثيلي :
> ...




كل يوم شيء
يعني
حسب الظروف
سلام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتنشيط الموضوع , و للعلم : تم وضعه بالقسم في وقت كان فيه المشرف المسئول غائبا .

يثبت .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> الحسى


ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرنا



> بصرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


ميرسى لمرورك يا كرستينا




> انا اكتر بصرى وحسى
> يعنى الاتنين متقاربين خالص
> بس جايز البصرى اكتر شويه
> شكرا على موضوعك الرائع


ميرسى لمرورك يا كرستينا




> شكرا اكستريم
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى



ميرسى لمرورك يا ويليم



> شكرا على الأختبار
> أنا فى الغالب أتبع النظام التمثيلى البصرى


ميرسى لمرورك يا سارة 



> سمعى


ميرسى لمرورك يا جيلان 



> موضوع رائع اكستريم والف شكر


الموضوع رائع بمرورك يا سيزار 



> كل يوم شيء
> يعني
> حسب الظروف
> سلام المسيح


اولا : شكرا على مداخلتك ومرورك 
ثانيا : اخى العزيز ستجد هناك صفات ثابتة وواضحة فى كل انسان, هذة ليست الحالة المزاجية اليومية بل صفات ثابتة فى كل انسان 
تعالى ناخد أمثلة توضيحية :
عندما يطلب منك تنفيذ قرار وبسرعة هل تستطيع اتخاذ القرار والتصرف سريعا ام لا ؟
اذا كنت فى اغلب الظروف تستطيع اتخاذ القرار بسرعة وبشكل صحيح = بصرى 

هل هذا الانسان متسرع فى الكلام فى اغلب الاحيان ام يفكر ثم يتكلم ؟ 
متسرع = بصرى , يفكر ثم يتكلم = سمعى 

بالنسبة للحسى 
هناك اشخاص تجد انهم يعتمدون على مشاعرهم اكثر من اى شىء آخر فى اتخاز القرار (انا حاسس ان الطريق دا افضل أو انا حاسس ان الافضل اننا بنقوم بالعمل دا بهذة الطريقة وهكذا )
وايضا الرجل ذو النظام التمثيلي الحسى له طريقة وقفه مميزة قليلاً, لا اعرف كيف اوضحها فى كلمات ولكن ستجده واقف بنوع من الارتخاء والليونة نسبياً, مائل الرأس قليلا عندما يسمعك, قليلا ما تجده يقف منتصب بشكل كامل  , وهذا ليس شرط ولكن مجرد ملاحظة شخصية 
ملاحظة آخرى ايضا شخصية غالبا تجده بطىء قليلا فى الحركة حتى لو كان غير ثمين 
وتجد انه حساس جدا لكل كلمة تقولها له

وتذكر لا مانع من وجود اكثر من نظام تمثيلي فى نفس الانسان ولكن يلزم ان يكون هناك نظام واضح وسائد على النظامين الآخرين


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> شكرا لتنشيط الموضوع , و للعلم : تم وضعه بالقسم في وقت كان فيه المشرف المسئول غائبا .
> 
> يثبت .


اولا شكرا على مرورك 
ثانيا شكرا على التثبيت 
ثالثا حتى لو تم نسيانة  يكفى ان هناك 202 شخص قرأه وهذا كافى


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ارووجة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ممممم وانا خليط بين التلاتة
شكرا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىى يا اكستريم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى ليك كتييير موضوع حقيقى شيق وجميل




​_


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ممممم وانا خليط بين التلاتة
> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل


لازم فية نظام سائد من الثلاثة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع جدا
> مرسىىىى يا اكستريم
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


الموضوع رائع بمرورك يا كوكومان


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى ليك كتييير موضوع حقيقى شيق وجميل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الموضوع جميل بمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا البيغلب عليا الحسى
مع وجود الاثنين التانيين
طب حاسة الشم عالية جدا" عندى
وبفتكر بيها حجات كثيرة*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل 
بس صعب تعرفوا شخصيتي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *انا البيغلب عليا الحسى
> مع وجود الاثنين التانيين
> طب حاسة الشم عالية جدا" عندى
> وبفتكر بيها حجات كثيرة*​


واضح انك فعلا نظام تمثيلي حسى 
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك يا فيفيان


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
> بس صعب تعرفوا شخصيتي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



نورت الموضوع بمرورك يا جميل ​


----------

